# Hard to find good help these days.



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

So, I haven't hired any help in about 6 years. I like working alone at my speed, my methods, and my quality.

Today, I am slammed with some unexpected early season yard cleanups....so I hired a guy that I heard needed some work. 

He used my Dewalt to repair a fence and then left it in the yard. Then he blew the flower bed leaves on top of the Dewalt, with my brand new leaf blower. Here I come around the corner with 31 Kaw power to mulch the leaves. The battery packs took a flush hit and went flying out and nailed the leaf blower tube he was holding 30 ft away. Knocked it clean out of his hand.

He's in Burger King now buying lunch while I cool off....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Now you have an excuse to upgrade to a good set of Makita tools.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Like a lot of guys, too many Dewalt batteries, chargers, and tools to switch flavors now. It was part of a brotherhood.

That little impact bounced around my garage and truck a lot of years. I'm going to miss it. Memorial service and burial tonight at 7:00.


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

Did you ask him if he asked for a job application while he was getting his lunch?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

No, by the end of the day I may need that Burger King job. :vs_worry:


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

Other than breaking all of your equipment, how has the learning curve been with your guy and doing things in the order you like to have them done? And more importantly, He isn't slowing you down too bad is he?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yesterday at this time I had 10 done by myself. We just finished number 7 and it's 4:35. He does what I tell him and tonight I'm telling him to go home and not come back.


----------



## APPSLLC (Mar 9, 2016)

Little bit of duct tape,..some gorilla glue,.. and the rest should buff right out! And if your aim had been a bit better with the Kaw you'd have saved your leaf blower and removed a dangerous growth.:wink:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

APPSLLC said:


> Little bit of duct tape,..some gorilla glue,.. and the rest should buff right out! And if your aim had been a bit better with the Kaw you'd have saved your leaf blower and removed a dangerous growth.:wink:


Good thinking bro. I'll put her on the charger now and see if we can giv er a go.

I'll get the Kaw sighted in tonight.


----------



## APPSLLC (Mar 9, 2016)

safeguard dropout said:


> Good thinking bro. I'll put her on the charger now and see if we can giv er a go.
> 
> I'll get the Kaw sighted in tonight.



ooooo.. shiny!


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Well? How did it work? lol!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Sucks to be surrounded by idiots. As far as Dewalt goes, When my old Dewalt set needed new batteries i switched over to Porter Cable 2 years ago and never looked back. For just a few bucks more than what 8 Dewalt batteries would have cost me, I got a full new set of 20V L-Ion. They have been flawless......


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

JoeInPI said:


> Well? How did it work? lol!


It's not good. Still won't take a charge. :vs_frown:


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Come on guys, with the money everyone is raking in, y'all should be using Hilti!


----------

